# TheFloW releases Trinity, the third public PS Vita jailbreak



## Meepers55 (May 5, 2019)

Someone get this guy a Switch


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 5, 2019)

What if I have 3.60 already, is it worth upgrading? Is this a temporary like the henkaku.xyz or is it permanent?


----------



## Meepers55 (May 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What if I have 3.60 already, is it worth upgrading? Is this a temporary like the henkaku.xyz or is it permanent?


There have been permanent Vita hacks for a while now.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 5, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> There have been permanent Vita hacks for a while now.


Thank you for the notice, but that doesn't answer my question.


----------



## RattletraPM (May 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Thank you for the notice, but that doesn't answer my question.


From the source:


> Your device must be on firmware 3.69 or 3.70. If you're on a lower firmware, please use h-encore instead.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 5, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> From the source:


Oh, so then if I wasn't already on 3.60, then it would be useful to me. Just thought that if it was 3.70, it would mean playing new released games that lower firmware can't.


----------



## huma_dawii (May 5, 2019)

I will buy him a Switch to get stuff from him!


----------



## KyleHyde (May 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh, so then if I wasn't already on 3.60, then it would be useful to me. Just thought that if it was 3.70, it would mean playing new released games that lower firmware can't.


That hasn't been an incentive to update from 3.60 or 3.65 for quite some time now, thanks to compatibility packs and the reFOOD plugin, both of which allow you to play backups of games that would normally require a higher firmware.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 5, 2019)

KyleHyde said:


> That hasn't been an incentive to update from 3.60 or 3.65 for quite some time now, thanks to compatibility packs and the reFOOD plugin, both of which allow you to play backups of games that would normally require a higher firmware.


Tell me more about this food for my vita I have been neglecting to feed.


----------



## KyleHyde (May 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Tell me more about this food for my vita I have been neglecting to feed.


The official reF00D github (forgot this was the proper spelling, my bad) can probably shed some more light on that for you. Personally, I haven't used it yet, but it should be pretty straightforward to use/install.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Tell me more about this food for my vita I have been neglecting to feed.


Incorrectly oversimplified, the Molecule team has been able to dump the security chip (f00d), and team Faps cloned part of its functionality with less restrictions - so you can now decrypt software encrypted with keys "exclusive to newer versions"



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is this a temporary like the henkaku.xyz or is it permanent?


Temporary


----------



## EduAAA (May 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Tell me more about this food for my vita I have been neglecting to feed.


Sure, just follow this steps in order:

• Install the plugin ref00d.skprx

Done.


----------



## kuwanger (May 5, 2019)

The Vita is one pretty amazing piece of hardware, security wise.  But hackers are more amazing.   Cache attacks and other clever tricks never cease to amaze.  Thanks TheFloW for all your hard work.  Thanks all the Vita hackers, for which I'm very grateful.


----------



## raxadian (May 5, 2019)

This is awesome.


----------



## TheManHimself (May 5, 2019)

Will this work on a PSTV?


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 5, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What if I have 3.60 already, is it worth upgrading? Is this a temporary like the henkaku.xyz or is it permanent?


I wouldn't bother tbh. I'm still on 3.60.


----------



## Zense (May 5, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> Someone get this guy a Switch


Or wait until the new Switches come out and give him that so he can have fun with them.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 5, 2019)

TheManHimself said:


> Will this work on a PSTV?


Sure, there's no functional difference in the parts affected


----------



## BvanBart (May 5, 2019)

TheManHimself said:


> Will this work on a PSTV?


Yes... I am doing this now. Will report back if things do NOT work.


----------



## Jyssa (May 5, 2019)

Thanks you ! Really great job ! Next step downgrade ! What is better ? Henkaku or H-encore ?


----------



## BvanBart (May 5, 2019)

Jyssa said:


> Thanks you ! Really great job ! Next step downgrade ! What is better ? Henkaku or H-encore ?


So what did you do at step 7? I have not installed PSVimgtools and cmd does not reconise the command


----------



## KuroTheBang (May 5, 2019)

"Congratulations, your device is now able to run homebrews. It is highly suggested that you downgrade your device to either firmware 3.60 or 3.65/3.67/3.68 using modoru. On 3.60, you can use HENkaku and on 3.65/3.67/3.68 you can use h-encore. If you don't downgrade your device now, you may lose the ability to launch _Trinity_ later and therefore not be able to hack your device anymore."

Why cant I run Trinity later? I mean, if I stay on 3.70, whats the problem?


----------



## CrazyFryta (May 5, 2019)

I did everything like in instruction but I  still have normal icon :<


----------



## Raylight (May 5, 2019)

and sony just removed Midnight carnaval

nvm my vita just crapped itself is all


----------



## BvanBart (May 5, 2019)

Everything works .


----------



## Jyssa (May 5, 2019)

B4rtj4h said:


> So what did you do at step 7? I have not installed PSVimgtools and cmd does not reconise the command


You need to go in game folder with cmd before launch command . 
Try this command at first 
cd /Users/"pc user name"/Documents/"PS Vita"/PGAME/xxxxxxxxxxxx/YYYYZZZZZ 
and try tutorial command again.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



B4rtj4h said:


> Everything works .


Oh okay x) gg !


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (May 5, 2019)

What firmware would be best in people’s opinions?


----------



## orangy57 (May 5, 2019)

well it looks like my vita that i've kept on 3.60 is worthless now


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (May 5, 2019)

I’m getting to the last part where I have to transfer the modified game over, and I get a connection error and QCMA crashes


----------



## BvanBart (May 5, 2019)

I am keeping mine on 3.70 with the DNS. However: is this safe for my PSN?


----------



## DJPlace (May 5, 2019)

wow that was kinda fast...


----------



## IwearHelmet4Bed (May 6, 2019)

Figured it out. If anyone is having trouble on the part where you have to transfer the file from your pc to the Vita and it kicks up an error. Download PlayStation Content Manager Assistant and transfer it that way, worked first kid for me.


----------



## The Frenchman (May 6, 2019)

nvm... lol


----------



## alimao (May 6, 2019)

can I create an account with u game and use it in several psvita?


----------



## smf (May 6, 2019)

Is there any way to get the PSP game working again? It disappeared after downgrading, I spoofed version 3.70 to connect to PSN and downgraded again and it still behaves like Trinity (but fails to exploit on 3.60).

It's not super important, but it seems like something is left over that would be nice to clean up.



B4rtj4h said:


> So what did you do at step 7? I have not installed PSVimgtools and cmd does not reconise the command



I extracted the folder so it was c:\psvimgtools-0.1-win64 and then used

c:\psvimgtools-0.1-win64\psvimg-extract.exe -K YEAHLIKEIMGOINGTOPASTEMYKEY game\game.psvimg game_dec

etc



Orangy57 said:


> well it looks like my vita that i've kept on 3.60 is worthless now



To be fair, he did give you a months notice


----------



## JavaScribe (May 6, 2019)

What's with all of the Vita hacking all of a sudden? Have I just not noticed it until now? Or is Sony just better at locking stuff down than Nintendo?


----------



## rommy667 (May 6, 2019)

Many thanks to the flow he has been super for all these years  it would be great for sure if he entered the switch scene how ever its vastly different from the ps scene...........


----------



## smf (May 6, 2019)

JavaScribe said:


> What's with all of the Vita hacking all of a sudden? Have I just not noticed it until now? Or is Sony just better at locking stuff down than Nintendo?



Vita hacking isn't new https://wiki.henkaku.xyz/vita/Vulnerabilities All the decent stuff started appearing in 2016, prior to that it was limited to PSP homebrew.

It seems like more people have been hacking the switch & so progress has been faster, on the other hand the fusee gelee exploit was quite bad.


----------



## raxadian (May 6, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> I wouldn't bother tbh. I'm still on 3.60.



I have 3.65 but I haven't hacked my used Vita yet because Disgaea 1&2 on my hacked PSP 2000 is sucking up.my free time.  Probably will hack it once I wanna play Disgaea 3. 

Is a shame D2 is PS3 only, that game really should get a Switch rerelease since Disgaea 1 Complete is on the Switch (No worth it if you already have both the DS and PSP Disgaea). It might have the extra characters and Prinny mode but they changed the graphics.


----------



## Dothackjhe (May 6, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Tell me more about this food for my vita I have been neglecting to feed.


If running on HENkaku Enso and with reF00d installed, 3.60 is still the "golden firmware." It lets you play games which it otherwise could not because of higher firmware requirement. It also nullifies the need for "incompatibility packs" which was introduced prior to reF00d to enable the same feat.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (May 6, 2019)

Works fantastically. I wish I could downgrade to 3.65 for Ensō but the factory firmware on my hacking console is 3.68 so no coldboot for me.


----------



## anhminh (May 6, 2019)

So does this mean we will get the rest of Vita library that was lock behind new fw?


----------



## diggeloid (May 6, 2019)

Just tested and can confirm this works on PSTV w/ version 3.70 using the locoroco midnight carnival demo. Construct crashed once, but re-opening trinity fixed it.

Thanks TheFloW for your awesome work in extending the life of this awesome console!


----------



## BvanBart (May 6, 2019)

Still do not see the point why to downgrade.
If I downgrade I can not use my PSVita TV for PS4 gaming...


----------



## Bimmel (May 6, 2019)

I can't find any PSP Demo in the store.. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## seveth (May 6, 2019)

B4rtj4h said:


> Still do not see the point why to downgrade.
> If I downgrade I can not use my PSVita TV for PS4 gaming...


Why not? A jailbreak Vita can play Remote like the normal one.


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (May 6, 2019)

I think is time to buy a vita


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (May 6, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> I can't find any PSP Demo in the store.. what am I doing wrong?


What region is your PSN store?


----------



## Bimmel (May 6, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> What region is your PSN store?


Germany. But I bought a PSP title now. :-)


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (May 6, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> Germany. But I bought a PSP title now. :-)


Oh okay, cool. Have fun!


----------



## Bimmel (May 6, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> Oh okay, cool. Have fun!


If I may ask a question at this point, do you know if there is a guide to go from enso to trinity? I'm at FW 3.65 right now and would like to go to 3.70 to have access to the latest games. Or should I wait until everything is worked out and tested?


----------



## The Frenchman (May 6, 2019)

I'm new to PSVita jailbreak, (well already did in the past but didn't kept it that way) I want to put backups on my system because as much as I love physical medias I hate to carry asrround huge carry cases.

I tried installing some PKV files with Vitashell via USB, I had some native PKV and some raw dumps (all files) I as able to convert the files to PKV but I always get and error at the end of the copying. anyone can help? (I tried downgrading but that app has as no info on how to do that)

OH and also, if anyone is having an error when trying to copy back the modified PSP title, just make sure you don't have the PSVIMGTool still in the game's folder when you refresh the database... kind of a noob's mistake but still. haha


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (May 6, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> If I may ask a question at this point, do you know if there is a guide to go from enso to trinity? I'm at FW 3.65 right now and would like to go to 3.70 to have access to the latest games. Or should I wait until everything is worked out and tested?


I don't believe any game requires anything past 3.65, but you can use reF00D to bypass any firmware requirements, meaning you can stay on 3.65 Ensō. In fact, 3.65 is considered the "golden" firmware for that reason. Stay where you are.


----------



## Bimmel (May 6, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> I don't believe any game requires anything past 3.65, but you can use reF00D to bypass any firmware requirements, meaning you can stay on 3.65 Ensō. In fact, 3.65 is considered the "golden" firmware for that reason. Stay where you are.


I see. I suspected as much, but was afraid Sony would block the method somehow and I would be without an option. It has been a while since I installed Enso and played with the system, so I wasn't sure if I would miss something. Thank you very much!


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (May 6, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> I see. I suspected as much, but was afraid Sony would block the method somehow and I would be without an option. It has been a while since I installed Enso and played with the system, so I wasn't sure if I would miss something. Thank you very much!


You're welcome. I'm a bit jealous of people who are on 3.65, not gonna lie  
Coldboot seems nice, although I suppose launching h-encore every boot isn't _that_ bad...


----------



## Bimmel (May 6, 2019)

OkazakiTheOtaku said:


> You're welcome. I'm a bit jealous of people who are on 3.65, not gonna lie
> Coldboot seems nice, although I suppose launching h-encore every boot isn't _that_ bad...


Is it that "golden" ? I really didn't know.
Hey, at least we have a method at all. But I know what you mean, it can suck sometimes to have to enable it every time. ;-)

Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## CTR640 (May 6, 2019)

Currently downgraded 3.70 to 3.65 with succes! And make sure to keep and backup your PGAME folder with the decrypted PSP demo game. Once you have done the steps, all you have to do is to only copy it using the qmca and you're done. No need to redo all the steps again if you have more 3.70 psvita's like I do. Now eat shit, Sony!


----------



## BvanBart (May 6, 2019)

So for everyone that is n00b and just has a PSVita/PSVitaTV:

1. Download the game from the e-shop
2. Install the tools that are needed. PSVIMGTools is also available as a Python frontend.
3. Copy the game to pc
4. Patch the game file by using the PSVIMGTool
5. Sign and pack the new package and copy back
6. Restant your console
7. Run Trinity
8. Download VitaShell (3th option)
9. Then install the other file (2nd option)

Then you have “hacked” your PSVita.

You can install Adrenaline.vpx and Antiblacklist.vpx. You are now totally ready. If you play online and safe: just connect to the internet. If you need the hacked stuf, run trinity and you are good to go.

Now you can play unsupported games on the VitaTV like Uncharted


----------



## The Frenchman (May 6, 2019)

B4rtj4h said:


> So for everyone that is n00b and just has a PSVita/PSVitaTV:
> 
> 1. Download the game from the e-shop
> 2. Install the tools that are needed. PSVIMGTools is also available as a Python frontend.
> ...


 
You can't progress passed a certain point. You cannot cross logs as they require gyro controls. (Sixaxis/DS3/DS4 would support it anyway but it doesn't)


----------



## reddragon105 (May 6, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What if I have 3.60 already, is it worth upgrading? Is this a temporary like the henkaku.xyz or is it permanent?


Just to give you a clear answer - no, not worth upgrading, it's not a permanent hack and Enso still won't work on anything over 3.65.


So a quick summary, if it helps anyone - 

*3.60* is still the best firmware if you want an easy hack as you can install Henkaku from the web browser, then optionally install Enso to autoboot Henkaku.
On *3.65* you'll need the h-encore app to install Henkaku, so that's a little trickier as you need to get the app onto the Vita using QCMA, but then you also have the option to install Enso. The only advantage 3.65 has over 3.60 is native compatibility with more games, but for the most part you're not going to see any difference between native compatibility and reF00D/rePatch plugins.
On *3.68* you can still use h-encore but not Enso, so you'll have to install Henkaku again after every reboot, but it's possible to downgrade using modoru if you want to use Enso.
And now on *3.70 *it's possible to use Trinity to install Henkaku but Enso still won't work, but again it's possible to downgrade.


----------



## BvanBart (May 6, 2019)

So for everyone that is n00b and just has a PSVita/PSVitaTV:

1. Download the game from the e-shop
2. Install the tools that are needed. PSVIMGTools is also available as a Python frontend.
3. Copy the game to pc
4. Patch the game file by using the PSVIMGTool
5. Sign and pack the new package and copy back
6. Restant your console
7. Run Trinity
8. Download VitaShell (3th option)
9. Then install the other file (2nd option)

Then you have “hacked” your PSVita.

You can install Adrenaline.vpx and Antiblacklist.vpx. You are now totally ready. If you play online and safe: just connect to the internet. If you need the hacked stuf, run trinity and you are good to go.


The Frenchman said:


> You can't progress passed a certain point. You cannot cross logs as they require gyro controls. (Sixaxis/DS3/DS4 would support it anyway but it doesn't)


oh well Lets see how to get past that. Some savegame here or there


----------



## KyleHyde (May 6, 2019)

The Frenchman said:


> You can't progress passed a certain point. You cannot cross logs as they require gyro controls. (Sixaxis/DS3/DS4 would support it anyway but it doesn't)





B4rtj4h said:


> oh well Lets see how to get past that. Some savegame here or there


There's actually a plugin that let's you use motion controls with a controller, it's called DSMotion.
It was a pretty big deal back when it first came out because people could finally clear Uncharted Golden Abyss on a PSTV.


----------



## BvanBart (May 6, 2019)

KyleHyde said:


> There's actually a plugin that let's you use motion controls with a controller, it's called DSMotion.
> It was a pretty big deal back when it first came out because people could finally clear Uncharted Golden Abyss on a PSTV.



Oh Will try that!


----------



## The Frenchman (May 6, 2019)

As for backups? I tried copying the vpk via vitashell but always get an error at the end. How do you copy them over?


----------



## BvanBart (May 6, 2019)

The Frenchman said:


> As for backups? I tried copying the vpk via vitashell but always get an error at the end. How do you copy them over?


What is the error?


----------



## werdy (May 6, 2019)

Red Soul Sacrifice Premium OLED Vita has been exploited (Trinity), downgraded from latest firmware to v3.60 (Modoru), and fully exploited with Henkaku Enso. Thanks for all developers who contributed to these projects!


----------



## The Frenchman (May 7, 2019)

B4rtj4h said:


> What is the error?



I'm familiarizing with dumping methods, I just had the nonpdrm plugin activated in the wrong cfg file.

everything works now!

I also have a PSTV, if I just want all my games to work on it, I guess I have to keep it modded, I remember the old messaging hack allowed the withelist to be modified and it remained that way until the next update. I guess I could hack it too, I'm particularly interested in the plugin allowing console movement detection. I'm a total noob on how to install plugins though, I added it in the right folder and added the nonrdpm manually in the config.txt...

Gonna Keep everything as temporary. thanks to theFloW


----------



## darky2003 (May 7, 2019)

Downgraded sucessfully   to 3.65!!!! yay


----------



## BvanBart (May 7, 2019)

The Frenchman said:


> I'm familiarizing with dumping methods, I just had the nonpdrm plugin activated in the wrong cfg file.
> 
> everything works now!
> 
> ...



I have hacked the VitaTV. With Adrenaline on it as well. Copy the roms to the ISO folder and you are good to go


----------



## Langin (May 7, 2019)

Is someone able to create a video guide for this set up this hack? I don't really get the seventh step. I am required to install some programs and I am kinda stuck on it.


----------



## CTR640 (May 7, 2019)

Langin said:


> Is someone able to create a video guide for this set up this hack? I don't really get the seventh step. I am required to install some programs and I am kinda stuck on it.


Follow this video:


----------



## BvanBart (May 8, 2019)

Langin said:


> Is someone able to create a video guide for this set up this hack? I don't really get the seventh step. I am required to install some programs and I am kinda stuck on it.



`or send me a PM. I am also dutch btw .


----------



## duwen (May 8, 2019)

Has anyone here installed Trinity using Psvimgtools-Easy-FrontEnd rather than the standard Psvimgtools? I'm interested to hear whether it simplified the process or created unforseen issues - I'm planning on Trinity-ing my PSTV sometime soon, and as it's been a while since I last went through hacking and configuring tai folders and the like, I want to go with the simplest and most streamlined setup.


----------



## CTR640 (May 8, 2019)

duwen said:


> Has anyone here installed Trinity using Psvimgtools-Easy-FrontEnd rather than the standard Psvimgtools? I'm interested to hear whether it simplified the process or created unforseen issues - I'm planning on Trinity-ing my PSTV sometime soon, and as it's been a while since I last went through hacking and configuring tai folders and the like, I want to go with the simplest and most streamlined setup.


I tried that but it won't let me assign my ID so I deleted as I have given up on it.


----------



## duwen (May 8, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> I tried that but it won't let me assign my ID so I deleted as I have given up on it.


Thanks for the feedback. Seems like an odd issue though - I remember using an older version of the Psvimgtools Easy Frontend a year or so back to install h-encore and I didn't have any problems, but I'll bare in mind what you've said when I try it with Trinity.


----------



## CTR640 (May 8, 2019)

duwen said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Seems like an odd issue though - I remember using an older version of the Psvimgtools Easy Frontend a year or so back to install h-encore and I didn't have any problems, but I'll bare in mind what you've said when I try it with Trinity.


Yea, it's odd as my ID is there and qmca recognizes my ID without problem. Have you seen the video I posted on how to install Trinity?


----------



## duwen (May 8, 2019)

CTR640 said:


> Yea, it's odd as my ID is there and qmca recognizes my ID without problem. Have you seen the video I posted on how to install Trinity?


Yeah, I've not watched all of it yet, but I will before I do my Trinity install - I need to reinstall Windows on my PC before I can do anything else though, otherwise I'd have installed Trinity a couple of days ago.


----------



## hug0-a7x (May 8, 2019)

Nice. Meu Vita is runing henkaku enso after 3.70 downgrade to 3.60


----------

